# Problem z grub-0.97-r12 przy emerge --update world

## swoz

System jest świeży (OVH) dedyk, praktycznie nie miałem okazji nic w nim grzebać bo z palca chciałem go uaktualnić.

Wszystko się skompilowało bez problemu poza grub, który krzyczy w ten sposób.

Wybaczcie jeśli problem jest prozaiczny, ale ostatni raz z Gentoo miałem styczność bardzo, bardzo dawno temu  :Smile: 

Błąd:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12

 * grub-0.97.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...  [ ok ]

 * splash.xpm.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...  [ ok ]

 * grub-0.97-patches-1.14.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...  [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.6.11-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking grub-0.97.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work

>>> Unpacking splash.xpm.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work

>>> Unpacking grub-0.97-patches-1.14.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work

 * Grub will support the default maximum kernel size of 9 Mb (GRUB_MAX_KERNEL_SIZE)

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   001_all_grub-0.95.20040823-splash.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   002_all_grub-0.97-splashimage-safety.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   003_all_grub-0.97-example-rescue-shell.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   005_all_grub-0.96-PIC.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   008_all_grub-0.97-AM_PROG_AS.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   010_all_grub-0.96-bounced-checks.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   011_all_grub-0.97-varargs.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   012_all_grub-0.97-gcc46.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   015_all_grub-0.96-unsigned-addresses.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   016_all_grub-0.97-multiboot-memory-amount.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   018_all_grub-0.97-config-file-chk.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   040_all_grub-0.96-nxstack.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   060_all_grub-0.96-netboot-pic.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   070_all_grub-0.97-initrd_max_address.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   090_all_grub-0.97-intelmac.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   100_all_grub-0.97-splashimage-example.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   110_all_grub-0.97-ptable-fix.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   300_all_grub-0.97-pie-safety.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   410_all_grub-0.97-dhcp-vendorclass.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   420_all_grub-0.97-chainload-logical.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   550_all_grub-0.97-long-commandline.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   600_all_grub-0.97-gpt-partition-table.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   700_all_grub-0.97-grub-install_addsyncs.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   710_all_grub-0.97-grub-install_regexp.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   720_all_grub-0.97-grub-install_aoe_support.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   800_all_grub-0.97-crossreference_manpages.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   810_all_grub-0.97-ext3_256byte_inode.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   820_all_grub-0.97-cvs-sync.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   821_all_grub-0.97-grub-special_device_names.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   822_all_grub-0.97-geometry-26kernel.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   825_all_grub-0.97-automake-pkglib.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   830_all_grub-0.97-raid_cciss.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   840_all_grub-0.97_kvm_vda.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   850_all_grub-0.97_ext4.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   860_all_grub-0.97-pie.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   900_all_grub-0.97-no-strict-aliasing.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   901_all_grub-0.97-fix-gcc46-reboot-issue.patch ...  [ ok ]

 *   908_all_grub-0.97-no-sse.patch ...  [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97' ...

 * Running aclocal ...  [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...  [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...  [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97 ...

 * econf: updating grub-0.97/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating grub-0.97/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/lib --datadir=/usr/lib/grub --exec-prefix=/ --disable-auto-linux-mem-opt --with-curses

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32

checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97/config.log

 * ERROR: sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12 failed (compile phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *        environment, line 4100:  Called econf '--libdir=/lib' '--datadir=/usr/lib/grub' '--exec-prefix=/' '--disable-auto-linux-mem-opt' '--with-curses'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  501:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12:

 * ERROR: sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12 failed (compile phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *        environment, line 4100:  Called econf '--libdir=/lib' '--datadir=/usr/lib/grub' '--exec-prefix=/' '--disable-auto-linux-mem-opt' '--with-curses'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  501:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12/work/grub-0.97'

```

emerge --info '=sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12'

```
Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/server, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.2.13-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.13-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N2800_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 07 Jan 2013 18:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          3.2.3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-portage/"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre pppd readline session snmp sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype unicode xml zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

emerge -pqv '=sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12'

```
[ebuild  NS   ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r12 [2.00] USE="ncurses -custom-cflags -netboot -static" 
```

Pomocy?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Sam stawiales to gentoo czy z obrazu ovh? Generalnie obrazy OVH sa niesamowicie dziwne, nieaktualne, przeinaczone i broken by design. Blad sugeruje cos na poziomie kompilatora, CFLAGS wygladaja okey wiec pewnie gdzies indziej cos jest popsute. Przeinstaluj to na 'wlasne' gentoo.

----------

## lsdudi

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Sam stawiales to gentoo czy z obrazu ovh? Generalnie obrazy OVH sa niesamowicie dziwne, nieaktualne, przeinaczone i broken by design. Blad sugeruje cos na poziomie kompilatora, CFLAGS wygladaja okey wiec pewnie gdzies indziej cos jest popsute. Przeinstaluj to na 'wlasne' gentoo.

 

jak dla mnie CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe" wygląda dziwnie bez zadnych march mtune  :Smile: 

----------

